
T Mobile response to US wide outage - kitteh
https://www.t-mobile.com/news/update-for-customers-on-network-issues
======
kitteh
What is concerning is the fact that a failure in one part of the network was
able to spread so wide. yhere are certain words in there that make it sound
like they don't capacity plan or anticipate these sorts of failures? Certainly
the lack of isolation is not good, but that's pretty common in the mobile
carrier space.

~~~
a3n
It sounded more to me like they had planned, but a failure mode slipped
through.

------
sprague
"This redundancy failed us and resulted in an overload situation that was then
compounded by other factors" seems like those other factors may have been more
important too.

